# Worldmark



## talkamotta (Aug 28, 2008)

When you buy Worldmark on Ebay, they mention one specific resort.  I have the understanding that you are not buying that resort and you are not tied to that particular resort but you are buying points in the Worldmark System. 

Is that correct?


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 28, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> When you buy Worldmark on Ebay, they mention one specific resort.  I have the understanding that you are not buying that resort and you are not tied to that particular resort but you are buying points in the Worldmark System.
> 
> Is that correct?


99% of all WM sales are of WM points which are not tied to any one resort. The other one percent may be tied to a resort as there were WM associated fractional TS resorts.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 28, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> When you buy Worldmark on Ebay, they mention one specific resort.  I have the understanding that you are not buying that resort and you are not tied to that particular resort but you are buying points in the Worldmark System.
> 
> Is that correct?



Listing a specific resort for WorldMark on eBay is due to some relatively new eBay rule that says a timeshare ad must be tied to a single resort.  When you buy WorldMark credits (points) you have access to all WorldMark resorts.  That is true of all WorldMark accounts.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 28, 2008)

cotraveller said:


> Listing a specific resort for WorldMark on eBay is due to some relatively new eBay rule that says a timeshare ad must be tied to a single resort.  When you buy WorldMark credits (points) you have access to all WorldMark resorts.  That is true of all WorldMark accounts.


Thanks Fred 

I didn't know that Ebay was doing that.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks......

I have a friend at work who lost his son recently.  He likes to vacation but of course has been very depressed lately.  I talked him into buying Worldmark so him and his wife could get out.  He bought and won a Worldmark ebay listing.  The listing looks like it was tied to Worldmark Vegas,  he was worried because he doesnt go to Vegas.  

I am looking into buying Worldmark but havent learned the ins and outs  yet and I wasnt 100% sure.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 28, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> Thanks......
> 
> I have a friend at work who lost his son recently.  He likes to vacation but of course has been very depressed lately.  I talked him into buying Worldmark so him and his wife could get out.  He bought and won a Worldmark ebay listing.  The listing looks like it was tied to Worldmark Vegas,  he was worried because he doesnt go to Vegas.
> 
> I am looking into buying Worldmark but havent learned the ins and outs  yet and I wasnt 100% sure.



Worldmark is not tied to any location.  It's a UDI in the Worldmark trust.  It is totally a points-based system with no concept at all of a "home resort", whether for reservations or maintenance fees.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 28, 2008)

cotraveller said:


> Listing a specific resort for WorldMark on eBay is due to some relatively new eBay rule that says a timeshare ad must be tied to a single resort.  When you buy WorldMark credits (points) you have access to all WorldMark resorts.  That is true of all WorldMark accounts.



You will see the same thing on the points rentals, if they are not listed at a single resort eBay cancels the auction  - The canceled one of my renatl purchases in the middle of the papal transaction

The inability to accurately market Worldmark in eBay is not helping the slide in prices, but what does eBay care they get the same on a time share if its $1 or $ 10,000


----------



## LLW (Aug 28, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> 99% of all WM sales are of WM points which are not tied to any one resort. The other one percent may be tied to a resort as there were *WM associated fractional TS resorts*.



The fractionals were actually not Worldmark. They were a Trendwest product outside of the Worldmark brand, but with physical location and internal trade relations with WM. TW got out of the fractional building business after 3: Depoe Bay, Southshore Tahoe, and Seaside. They did not sell too well and the leftover weeks had to be consolidated into WM and Fairfield. Today they are stand-alone systems under the Wyndham umbrella, each with their own HOA. The special trading privileges with WM still exist.


----------

